# CPW License Renewal



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

My CPW license is coming up for renewal in July. This will be the 2nd renewal. My first renewal was somewhat automatic, if I remember correctly. Do I have to take a test this time or re-take the class? It seems to me that the next time I had to renew I was told there was more involved. I may be wrong. I'm in Oakland county. ???
Thanks,


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

review & range time.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Do I go in front of a review board, or does a board review my record?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

What is a CPW?


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> What is a CPW?


Wondering the same thing...


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

CPL? If so i didn't have to do anything but sign saying i was at the range (which i go to alot) and pay my $110 or $120 ( I forgot).


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

CPL - sorry.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

DeerManager said:


> CPL? If so i didn't have to do anything but sign saying i was at the range (which i go to alot) and pay my $110 or $120 ( I forgot).


An affidavit that you've had 3 hrs review and range time plus $105.00 is all.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

What if I want to carry pepper spray? Do I have to get some type new certification?


----------

